# Super Bowl



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

BL, your Bronco's laid an egg on sunday, I for one didn't see this coming, I really thought that was going to be a great game.......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree. I thought it was going to be a good game as well. The first play set the tone for the whole game!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I couldn't watch it. The usual beating a dead horse! oke: :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Longshot said:


> I couldn't watch it. The usual beating a dead horse! oke: :rollin:


it was tuff to watch, and only watched to see if any of my numbers would win....they didn't....


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Once the safety occurred, I believe that screwed a lot of folks numbers up on boards.


----------

